# Help! Tank cleaning?



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok I didnt know where to put this so feel free to move it to a better place if need be.

Alright my question; It is high time to clean my goldfish tank, its not dirty or anything it just needs tending to, so my question, um how? I have a simple, air(not for sure on this) filtered 1 gallon tank with one panda goldfish inhabiting it.
Of course in the tank cleaning process I want my fish to stay out of danger and unharmed so how do I best go about moving the fish out, where should I keep him during the cleaning and how should I reintroduce him??Should I take apart and clean the filter? Change it? Remove or change the gravel? 

Sorry Im so uninformed but ANY and ALL info on the tank cleaning process would be INCREDIBLY helpful. 

Im really counting on you guys, I love my fish and want him healthy. Thanks in advance. :fish:


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

first things first. you either need a much larger tank, or you need to rehome your fish. your fish needs a 15-20g tank. 
also, goldfish are very messy fish. they have a hight bio-load, and will require more than an air powered filter.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Aspects is right. Its growth will most likely be stunted in something that small.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

What the people above said.
But back to the cleaning part. I'd get a syphon, they work wonders.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

save or borrow $10 get a 10gallon tank.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

?? The people at the pet store told me that a one gallon tank is fine for one goldfish, he really isnt big maybe an inch, inch an a half. Im keeping my tank sorry, but the question wasnt is my tank big enough it was how do I clean it.
Also I am not for sure on the fact its an air filter.
Thanks.


----------



## FrostFell (Dec 7, 2009)

Your goldfish in a 1 gallon tank is like keeping a bear in a great dane sized dog kennel >< Its unfair, its unsafe, and its inhumane


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

pandagold said:


> ?? The people at the pet store told me that a one gallon tank is fine for one goldfish, he really isnt big maybe an inch, inch an a half. Im keeping my tank sorry, but the question wasnt is my tank big enough it was how do I clean it.
> Also I am not for sure on the fact its an air filter.
> Thanks.


if you plan to keep the tank, then you have to get rid of the fish. Simple as that. 
The people at the petstore were wrong. Either they were just trying to make a quick buck on a lie they knew you would believer, or they truly didn't know themselves how big these fish get. 

You're right, your question was not "is my tank big enough". Though all that means is that you are asking the wrong questions. 
*NO* amount or method of cleaning is going to change the fact that you're fish has the potential to grow 8"+. 
You said yourself 


> I want my fish to stay out of danger and unharmed.


In order for that to happen, it needs an appropriately sized home. So either you need a bigger tank, or you need to give the fish to someone that has one.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

aspects said:


> if you plan to keep the tank, then you have to get rid of the fish. Simple as that.
> The people at the petstore were wrong. Either they were just trying to make a quick buck on a lie they knew you would believer, or they truly didn't know themselves how big these fish get.
> 
> You're right, your question was not "is my tank big enough". Though all that means is that you are asking the wrong questions.
> ...


He clearly doesn't care about your opinions so let him find out the petstore people are morons the hard way.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

You said you love your fish and want it healthy, but keeping it in a 1 gallon tank will produce the opposite effect of that. The fish store employee may have told you this is ok, but they are misinformed about the care and keeping of goldfish. While there are some great people that own and work in fish stores, many just tell you things to make a sale even though it is not good for the fish. When the fish get sick, they will sell you medicines and chemicals that probably won't help. When the fish dies, they will sell you more fish and so on.

Goldfish are large fish that grow to be 8-14 inches long depending on the type (koi reach several feet) and they grow relatively quickly at that. They also produce an excess amount of waste compared to tropical fish and require a high volume of filtration. Generally speaking, most goldfish keepers allow at minimum 15 to 20 gallons of water per fish and 10X the filtration of water volume. For example, you can keep 1-2 goldfish in a 30 gallon tank with a filter that clears 300 gallons per hour. People keep goldfish in small tanks and bowls and swear it's fine, but it is not. The fish's body growth may be stunted but their internal organs will continue to grow until they crowd each other into failure. It is painful for the fish. 

That said, I can't stop you from what you're doing. 

As for tank cleaning, it isn't advisable to remove a fish from the tank to do a partial water change. You should use some type of siphon and siphon out some of the water from the bottom of the tank and try to get any visible food and fish waste from the gravel surface. Once you have removed 30-50% of the water, replace it with clean water that has been treated with something like Prime or Amquel to dechlorinate the water. The water should be room temperature or close to the temp the fish is used to being in. What kind of filter do you have? What does it look like? Generally you shouldn't remove and clean filters because you will just kill off the biobugs that are keeping your fish alive. If it has media that is dirty (like a sponge or filter floss) I would suggest rinsing that in some of the removed tank water until the media looks clean then just put it back in the filter. Never rinse it with tap water. Until we know what kind of filter you have though, it is hard to advise.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 19, 2010)

I understand the importance of right size tank for the fish and everything, but the man asked about cleaning his tank. It amazes me how nobody ever responds with an answer to the question. This isn't the only thread I've seen it happen in. Pinetree is the only one that came close to helping. A private message would have been more suited if you feel the need to educate someone on a different topic than the one posted.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

uscg4good said:


> I understand the importance of right size tank for the fish and everything, but the man asked about cleaning his tank. It amazes me how nobody ever responds with an answer to the question. This isn't the only thread I've seen it happen in. Pinetree is the only one that came close to helping. A private message would have been more suited if you feel the need to educate someone on a different topic than the one posted.


Then delete this and go pm everyone of those people.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

pandagold said:


> ?? The people at the pet store told me that a one gallon tank is fine for one goldfish, he really isnt big maybe an inch, inch an a half. Im keeping my tank sorry, but the question wasnt is my tank big enough it was how do I clean it.
> Also I am not for sure on the fact its an air filter.
> Thanks.


Not to beat a dead horse on this one, but I do want to point out that the people on the forums here have more experience in keeping fish than the salesperson at the pet store. Those people sell for the whole store, and may know nothing about goldfish. They see a goldfish bowl and assume that goldfish actually go in them. For the betterment of the fish I would strongly advise you move up to a 10 gallon at the very least. You are already violating the inch per gallon rule. Your fish will grow to be about 10 inches long, and it needs the space for that.

As far as cleaning, you will find that cleaning a 1 gallon bowl can be fairly difficult. I would buy a little airline tube and siphon water out. If you buy a full size siphon with a gravel vac, you are going to suck up half of the water before you get the siphon started. What you will do is put the airline tube in the bowl, and take the other end and suck on it until the water comes close to your mouth and then put that end lower than the bowl. The water will flow out of the tube. Catch it with a bucket of some sort. Empty about 50% of the water. Fill a bucket with about the same temperature water as the water in the bowl. Dechlorinate it, and put it in the bowl. That is about all you can do for a single standard water change.

If you want to clean the gravel once in a while, you will want to empty half of the water into another similar size container (ice cream pails work good for this), put the fish in that and empty the rest of the water from the fish bowl. Do not take the gravel out of the bowl, but rinse it in the bowl. I dont recommend you do this often though. It could start another cycle.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok people chill out, really. My parents do have a bigger tank with three fish and I think its a ten gallon. Altough you were not helpful at all with my issue I will take your advice. I will move my fish to the ten gallon if it will help my fish becuase even though you accuse me of not caring I do. Im sad I wasted the money on the tank but oh well, I will move him.

Ok so can you actually help me on this next question? How do I successfully relocate my fish?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

uscg4good said:


> I understand the importance of right size tank for the fish and everything, but the man asked about cleaning his tank. It amazes me how nobody ever responds with an answer to the question. This isn't the only thread I've seen it happen in. Pinetree is the only one that came close to helping. A private message would have been more suited if you feel the need to educate someone on a different topic than the one posted.


If you bothered to read the thread before responding (rather hypocritical too, seeing as you didn't add an answer OR send your response via PM), you'd see the question was adequately answered. Without changing the stock or the tank size, cleaning doesn't make much of a difference. The bioload of a goldfish in a 1g tank will negate any amount of cleaning done. 
rather than prolonging the ammonia/nitrIte torture of the fish by offering "cleaning instructions" thus further enabling the OP. Its our duty as responsible fishkeepers, to inform the OP of the dangers of the current situation and offer advice to ensure the best possibke quality of life for their wet pets. Hence, getting a larger tank and better filtration is FAR more important.

If you feel so compelled to respond to this, "a private message would be more suited".


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

pandagold said:


> Altough you were not helpful at all with my issue


I think we tried to answer about tank cleaning as best we could based on the information you gave. We could probably be more helpful if we knew what kind of filter you have or saw a picture of your set up.

As for moving your fish, it would be good to know what kind of fish you are moving it in with? Are the other fish also goldfish or are they tropical fish? If tropical, what kind?


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you, and they are goldfish, big goldfish


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

pandagold said:


> Ok so can you actually help me on this next question? How do I successfully relocate my fish?


1) buy a larger tank (15-20g) and appropriately sized filter for the tank. 
2) read up on fishless cycling. This process requires a water testing kit and an ammonia source. It generally takes 4-6 weeks to cycle the tank so its ready for your fish to be added. 
Assuming your parents tank is already cycled, you may be able to use some "seeded media" to help cycle your tank more quickly. 
3) read up on goldfish and their requirements. Goldfish are a "cold water" species, and have different requirements than tropical fish. 
4) once your new tank is cycled, you can simply add the goldfish to the new tank. Make sure the temperature in both ranks are close to the same to reduce any shock while doing the transfer. 

That is how you successfully relocate your fish. 
Good luck.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

aspects said:


> 1) buy a larger tank (15-20g) and appropriately sized filter for the tank.
> 2) read up on fishless cycling. This process requires a water testing kit and an ammonia source. It generally takes 4-6 weeks to cycle the tank so its ready for your fish to be added.
> Assuming your parents tank is already cycled, you may be able to use some "seeded media" to help cycle your tank more quickly.
> 3) read up on goldfish and their requirements. Goldfish are a "cold water" species, and have different requirements than tropical fish.
> ...


If you read my posts you would have seen I already have a bigger tank with goldfish in it. So im good on that.
I will check temps and add my goldfish but one more question; will the bigger goldfish harm my younger, smaller one? Thanks.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

pandagold said:


> If you read my posts you would have seen I already have a bigger tank with goldfish in it. So im good on that.
> I will check temps and add my goldfish but one more question; will the bigger goldfish harm my younger, smaller one? Thanks.


I did read your post. You said its a 10g tank that already has 4 goldfish in It. Considering your *single* goldfish needs a 15-20g tank by itself, and another 10g per additional goldfish (depending on who you ask), that tank is just as bad, of not worse than the tank you already have. so *no*, you're not "good on that".
If you intend to kerpp the 4 goldfish together, you're looking at a 45-50g tank. 

Again, read and follow the steps above, and you can successfully rehome the fish.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok really? Thats not happening, sorry but the goldfish is going in the ten gallon with three others and thats the way its gonna be. Thanks for your help but adios.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

pandagold said:


> but one more question; will the bigger goldfish harm my younger, smaller one? Thanks.


To answer your question, it is possible the other goldfish will harm your smaller fish. Goldfish are generally peaceful, but since the others are bigger and already established in their territory, one or more of them might harass the new fish. The odds of that happening increase because the 10 gallon will be very overcrowded.

Is your panda a fancy goldfish with a rounded body? Most of the pandas I've seen are. Are the other fish in the tank also fancy goldfish? If the others are long bodied commons or comets and the panda is a short-bodied fancy, it would have trouble escaping the fast fish if they decide to go after it. Also, if the panda is a telescope eye, be sure to remove any sharp objects or sharp-surfaced gravel from the tank. Telescopes have poor vision and their eyes are very vulnerable.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

pinetree said:


> To answer your question, it is possible the other goldfish will harm your smaller fish. Goldfish are generally peaceful, but since the others are bigger and already established in their territory, one or more of them might harass the new fish. The odds of that happening increase because the 10 gallon will be very overcrowded.
> 
> Is your panda a fancy goldfish with a rounded body? Most of the pandas I've seen are. Are the other fish in the tank also fancy goldfish? If the others are long bodied commons or comets and the panda is a short-bodied fancy, it would have trouble escaping the fast fish if they decide to go after it. Also, if the panda is a telescope eye, be sure to remove any sharp objects or sharp-surfaced gravel from the tank. Telescopes have poor vision and their eyes are very vulnerable.


OH guys Im so sorry, I just asked my parents its a 30 gallon tank! Does that make things better? Also I put him in there and they are doing just fine. They are swimming all around in a group. He has a rounded body and is smaller. The other goldfish are longer and not as "tall". There is nothing sharp in there, I made sure just in case. There is no fights going on in there, they are peaceful.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

30 gallons is definitely a better situation for 4 goldfish. I'm glad they're all getting along


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

pandagold said:


> Ok really? Thats not happening, sorry but the goldfish is going in the ten gallon with three others and thats the way its gonna be. Thanks for your help but adios.


OK I want to point something out. The reason you get a million comments saying you are doing it wrong and that you don't care about your fish (which I dont believe, I think you do) is your attitude with people trying to help you. Although you may not like it, and you may choose to believe the lies the petstore told you over what actually is the truth, you do not have to be sarcastic and rude about everything everyone is telling you. They are right that your fish does not belong in a tiny tank like that, and that you will eventually kill them by doing that. Yes they can live years in a tiny thing like that, but they will live a painful and horrible life. Take some time to cool down, then read the comments with a neutral opinion. Larger tanks do not cost that much, and if you get them second hand, they can cost next to nothing. The people here are just trying to help your fish, as we love fish and don't like to see people abusing them weather they know it or not.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

Pinetree-Thank you very much for your help, they do seem happier. 

bmlbytes-I realize I was being rude I apoglize but I did not like the way I was attacked with assumptions made that werent true with very little people actually trying to help me. If I had been still believing the pet store people my poor fish would still be swimming around in a one gallon tank, unhappy and shrunken. I did take your guys advice by moving him to a bigger tank where he is now happily frocilking with other fishys. I thank you for what you guys did and appreciate it I just think it could have been done nicer and less "attack like". However I will trust this site now to answer all my questions, I will just be careful what I ask and how I word it. I apoligze for seeming "sarcastic and rude" and will try better next time. Truse?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks panda. I do like the fact that you have upgraded the fish to the 10 gallon. I will ask that you consider a larger tank, maybe not immediately but some time. Your fish will live very long happy lives if you do that. You may want to double the water changes on the 10 gallon tank (20% - 30% twice a week instead of once a week). It will prevent stunting until you can afford a larger tank. If you cant afford a larger tank, then it will help keep them healthier.


----------



## pandagold (Jan 27, 2010)

My tank is actually a 20-30 gallon so a bit bigger.  I still might consider a bigger tank if I can find the money.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Panda has already said that his tank is 30 gallons, after speaking with his parents. He also has a very very very clear idea of where the board stands regarding his fish. I would ask everyone to stop with the whole you don't care about your fish bit, and to stop continuing to tell him his tank is too small. Its in a 30 gallon, its safe, anything else can be worked out s he goes along and learns. Give him a break, and BE NICE.


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

I read from a book that a goldfish are although small but product a lot of waste that 1 goldfish can be in a 29 gallon tank. Best for you to get a bigger size tank. Craigslist has a lot of people selling used tank for low prices. I recommend you to buy one. To clean your tank, just siphon it with a aquarium vacuum. No need to move the fish out. Just vacuum about 10% of the water per week as changing the whole water kills beneficial bacteria.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually, you should be doing at least 25% WC weekly. And that's for a properly stocked tank. For something overstocked or with a higher bio-load, you should brobaably be doing WC twice a week.


----------

